# Crysis 2 Grafikeinstellungen selber vornehmen



## Fettmull (25. März 2011)

Ein recht finder User hat herausgefunden, wie man manuell die Grafik nach seinem Geschmack und Rechner ändern kann,
man hat also mehr Auswahl. Außerdem kann man die Mauseinstellungen optimieren sowie das Blur ab- bzw. einschalten:

Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options Application - Steam Users' Forums

Viel Spaß damit,

mfg


----------



## butter_milch (25. März 2011)

Erbärmlich, dass Crytek das nicht selbst hinbekommen hat. Gutes Tool, danke


----------



## sethdiabolos (25. März 2011)

Super Tool, da gefällt mir das Spiel gleich besser. Ist zwar etwas flimmrig danach, dafür finde ich die Beleuchtung deutlich schöner. Schon komisch, wie einfach man mich glücklich machen kann.


----------



## qwerkop23 (25. März 2011)

wo finde ich den die autoexec.cfg die gelöscht bzw. verschoben werden soll?


----------



## marcus_T (25. März 2011)

ich finde die auch nicht


----------



## mae1cum77 (25. März 2011)

Cooler Tip! Wenn keine da ist keine Sorge, daß Tool erstellt eine. Wenn Du später etwas ändern willst (das Tool wird noch weiter entwickelt), dann mußt Du die alte .cfg vorher löschen.
MfG


----------



## Colditz (25. März 2011)

Danke fuer's Tool man! Ich muss unbedingt den Motion Blur loswerden, fuehl mich beim spielen wie aufn Kahn im Meer.


----------



## WarPilot (25. März 2011)

marcus_T schrieb:


> ich finde die auch nicht


 
Die muss nicht zwingend vorhanden sein. Macht euch darüber keine Gedanken.


----------



## qwerkop23 (25. März 2011)

wie soll man es dan einstellen? wenn ich einstellung im tool vornehme, werden sie nicht im spiel übernommen.


----------



## Jarafi (25. März 2011)

Fette Sache, danke


----------



## defPlaya (25. März 2011)

hmmm klappt bei mir auch nicht!

Wo muss ich die autoexec.cfg file einsetzten? Also in welchem Ordner von C2?

Edit: ich hab's zumindest bekomme ich das Intro nicht mehr. Dann sollte er wohl auch die Grafikeinstellungen übernommen haben.


----------



## qwerkop23 (25. März 2011)

W7 im abgesicherten modus gestartet, einstellungen im tool vorgenommen, apply angeklickt und autoexec.cfg ist nun im Crysis 2 ordner.

pc und spiel gestartet, ergebnis: kein intro und ...

"KEINE AHNUNG, WEIL ICH AUF KEINEN STANDART SERVER KOMME"
ma schaun ob ich auf einen benutzerd. connecten kann.


----------



## Pumpi (25. März 2011)

Schwache News 

Vielleicht wär's im Englischsprachigen Raum OK, sich hier komplett auf eine englische Anleitung/Tool zu beziehen ist nicht ausreichend.


----------



## Fettmull (25. März 2011)

sry Pumpi, hier ein weiterer Thread in English:

Crysis 2 Tweak Guide – Graphics and Performance | SegmentNext

mfg


----------



## DeLaMuelly (25. März 2011)

Danke ;


----------



## Airblade85 (25. März 2011)

> Ein recht finder User hat herausgefunden, wie man manuell die Grafik nach seinem Geschmack und Rechner ändern kann,
> man hat also mehr Auswahl. Außerdem kann man die Mauseinstellungen optimieren sowie das Blur ab- bzw. einschalten:
> 
> Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options Application - Steam Users' Forums
> ...



lol das selbe tool ghabe ich schon auf Seite 306 gepostet, aber da hat es irgendwie niemand wahrgenommen lol


----------



## Amigo (25. März 2011)

Oh man, echt ein kleines Armutszeugnis für Crytek... 
Da muss erst ein User kommen und ein Tool proggen... muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## Superwip (25. März 2011)

Nett- aber ein absolutes Trauerspiel, dass soetwas nötig ist...


----------



## MisterG (25. März 2011)

qwerkop23 schrieb:


> wie soll man es dan einstellen? wenn ich einstellung im tool vornehme, werden sie nicht im spiel übernommen.


 
Auch als Admin ausgeführt das Tool?


----------



## KillerCroc (25. März 2011)

Cool danke !

Hab mich schon gewundert warum man bei den Grafikeinstellungen kein AA oder AF einstellen kann und nur Spieler/Forteschrittene/Hardcore


----------



## qwerkop23 (25. März 2011)

klapt ja ganz gut mit dem tool, nur mit den folgenden befehlen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher was sie bedeuten und auf was ich sie am besten stelle

i_mouse_accel_max=100
r_UseEdgeAA=3
r_PostMSAA=2


----------



## hfb (26. März 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Schwache News
> 
> Vielleicht wär's im Englischsprachigen Raum OK, sich hier komplett auf eine englische Anleitung/Tool zu beziehen ist nicht ausreichend.


 
Tut mir leid für dich. 
Ich kann Englisch und freue mich über diese News.


----------



## DeMeP (26. März 2011)

Schweinerei. Ich habe dem Programmierer per Email folgendes geschrieben. 


> Hey,
> 
> you should add these Commands:
> 
> ...



Und ich stehe nicht mal im Readme drinnen. -.-


----------



## KillerCroc (26. März 2011)

So hab das Tool endlich zum laufen bekommen...
Nur ich bin etwas verwirrt, weil die LOW Einstellungen irgendwie besser aussehen als die HIGH,
mir kommt es klarer und detailierter vor. 
(Bei mir gibt es kein Intro, also scheint das Tool zu gehen und habs auf Hardcore laufen, und Blur habe ich deaktiviert oder ist es wichtig?)

Ich habe mal meine Einstellungen hochgeladen... 
Und die selbe Szene im Game um vergleichen zu können...

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Primer (26. März 2011)

High ist ein wenig verschwommener, liegt wohl aber daran das dass AA irgendwie immer ans Edge gekoppelt ist, bzw. keiner so richtig weiß wie mans denn nun genau trennt.
Ansonsten sehe ich auf Low deutlich weniger Polygone und Details im Hintergrund.


----------



## KillerCroc (26. März 2011)

unwichtiger Beitrag


----------



## KillerCroc (26. März 2011)

So habe es hinbekommen dass das Bild unter HIGH klar ist und nicht verschwommen

MSAA deaktiviert und Lapace Edge AA an !

Die Bäume und Umgebung sehen klar und detailiert aus 
Endlich kann man die tolle DX9 Grafik sehen und nicht die komische Konsolen-Grafik ^^


----------



## qwerkop23 (26. März 2011)

@ KillerCroc

mitlerweile gibts ne neue version des tools wo man einiges mehr einstellen kann.


----------



## Brauseklaus (26. März 2011)

KillerCroc schrieb:


> So habe es hinbekommen dass das Bild unter HIGH klar ist und nicht verschwommen
> 
> MSAA deaktiviert und Lapace Edge AA an !
> 
> ...


 
Dafür besteht das gesamte Bild aus Treppen...toll .


----------



## KillerCroc (26. März 2011)

@ qwerkop23 

Meinst du die Version 1.5 ?
Die habe ich jetzt auch, aber Optik bleibt gleich und mit MSAA sieht es weiterhin verschwommen aus

@ Brauseklaus

Treppen?
Mit MSAA sieht man nur ein  verschwommenes Bild.. und da gefällt mir das Lapace Edge AA eindeutig besser...

wie auch immer... aufjedenfall ist es cool, das es ein Tool gibt


----------



## Brauseklaus (26. März 2011)

nun ja, ich nehm lieber eine gewisse Unschärfe in kauf und hab dafür glatte Kanten, was bei dir im Screenshot ja eindeutig nicht der Fall ist. Der sieht mir ziemlich nach wenig bis gar keine Kantenglättung aus. 

Ich fahre mit 8xSGSSAA über den Treiber erzwungen am besten. In der Config habe ich nur den Schatten, Himmel, Glühen, AF und Sichtweite optimiert, Top .


----------



## KillerCroc (26. März 2011)

Kantenglättung ist mir eigentlich auch wichtig, nur in dem Fall sehe ich keinen Unterschied, weil mir das Spiel an sich dann doch wichtiger ist. 
Als jede Ecke genau anzugucken. Aber wie auch immer, jeder mag was anderes.
Viel Spaß beim zocken  ! Und das warten auf ein Patch beginnt


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. März 2011)

@Brauseklaus  

Wie hast du das denn gemacht? Bei mir (und jedem anderen) funktioniert das nämlich nicht.


----------



## Whitey (27. März 2011)

@Laggy.NET mit dem Nvidia inspector die bits 0x000012C1 einstellen dazu 8x multisampling und 8x sparsegridsupersampling


----------



## KOF328 (27. März 2011)

wenn das tool wirklich dementsprechend funktioniert, wie DUMM kann crytek eigentlich nur sein keine grafikeinstellungen ins spiel zu implementieren?? Müsste denen doch klar sein dass die ganze community sich gegen die wendet.


----------



## Laggy.NET (27. März 2011)

Ja, aber leider hat er und ich eine ATI... ich vermute mal, da wird dieses nvidia Tool nicht funktionieren.


Aber, ich hab gerade was sehr geniales entdeckt.

*Und zwar kann man mit dem aktivierten Post-AA das Textur LOD extrem ins negative verschieben. Ich hab das LOD nun auf -10 eingestellt, und die Texturen sind nun deutlich detaillierter. Dank des AA Filters Flimmerts aber kein bisschen.

Der AA Filter ist ja ansich schon OK, nur hat mich gestört, dass die Texturen dadurch stark an details verlieren. Mit dem negativen LOD kann man die Details jetzt aber wieder zurückholen.*


Sorry, für die Fettschrift, aber das sollte eigentlich jeder mal ausprobiert haben! Ich finde das einfach genial...


Hier mal Screenshots einmal LOD auf 0 und einmal -10.


EDIT: OK ein bisschen rauscht es schon, habs nun in nem anderen level ausprobiert, mit dem regen ist das nicht so aufgefallen. Ein LOD von -2 reicht aber auch...
Jedenfalls tausendmal besser, als dieses Treppenflimmern ganz ohne AA.


----------



## Skysnake (27. März 2011)

Auf extreme find eich das Bild auch einfach inakzeptabel unscharf.....

Sorry, das geht überhaupt nicht, wie unscharf das ist. Da nehm ich 10 mal lieber Treppeneffekte hin, als das ich die verschwommene Scheise die ganze Zeit sehen muss.....

Und das die nicht geschafft haben, das was hier das Tool bringt direkt ins Spiel zu integrieren ist einfach ein Armutszeugnis. 

Von mir gibts bis auf weiteres kein Geld für das Game


----------



## Creep1972 (27. März 2011)

qwerkop23 schrieb:


> wo finde ich den die autoexec.cfg die gelöscht bzw. verschoben werden soll?



Ich hatte die auch nicht, einfach installieren, das Programm schreibt die neue dann selbst


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. März 2011)

super, das zumindest die Spieler sowas hin bekommen.


----------



## Brauseklaus (27. März 2011)

Also, ich hab SGSSAA+Edge Detect im Treiber aktiviert (AMD). Einfach alle Regler ganz nach rechts 

AA-Mode: Override application settings
Level: 24xEQ+Edge detect

AFx16
Vsync: Q
Anti-Aliasing Mode: SSAA (=SGSSAA)
OpenGL:Triple buffering

Dann habe ich die autoexec-Datei im Crysisordner mit folgenden Befehlen:

g_SkipIntro 1

e_ShadowsMaxTexRes 2048
r_GlowAnamorphicFlares 1
r_CloudsUpdateAlways 1
e_ViewDistRatio 60
e_ViewDistRatioDetail 60
e_ViewDistRatioVegetation 60
e_VegetationSpritesDistanceRatio 60
r_TexMaxAnisotropy 16
r_DynTexMaxSize = 160


So ist das Bild glatt wie ein Babyarsch und gleichzeitig noch scharf genug.


----------



## gangville (27. März 2011)

es wird parallel mit dem zweiten patch eingeführt.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (27. März 2011)

Also ich finds so wie es is zum Einstellen ok.. Volle Details, 5948x1080er Auflösung und immer noch 20fps.. Das soll mir einer mit dem ersten Teil in der Grafikpracht zeigen.. Einfach geil..

Btw: http://www7.pic-upload.de/27.03.11/zkx1eke5gego.jpg


----------



## RC Shad0w (28. März 2011)

Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> Also ich finds so wie es is zum Einstellen ok.. Volle Details, 5948x1080er Auflösung und immer noch 20fps.. Das soll mir einer mit dem ersten Teil in der Grafikpracht zeigen.. Einfach geil..
> 
> Btw: http://www7.pic-upload.de/27.03.11/zkx1eke5gego.jpg


 
heftig. so möcht ich mal zocken. nur auf einer leinwand oder nem krassen lcd


----------



## Nesch84 (28. März 2011)

Hey,

brauch mal bitte eure Hilfe für das Grafiktool.

Soll die Autoexec.cfg in den Crysis 2 Hauptordner geschoben werden oder in den Unterordner "bin" wo die .exe des Spiels ist ?
Die .exe des Grafiktools kann man ja irendwo hinpacken, right ?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Simlog (28. März 2011)

Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> Also ich finds so wie es is zum Einstellen ok.. Volle Details, 5948x1080er Auflösung und immer noch 20fps.. Das soll mir einer mit dem ersten Teil in der Grafikpracht zeigen.. Einfach geil..
> 
> Btw: http://www7.pic-upload.de/27.03.11/zkx1eke5gego.jpg


 
Mit deiner HD 5870 o.O. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## BlackDeath (29. März 2011)

Hallo, könnte jemand mal eine Autoexec mit allem auf Max aktivierten Settings hochladen?

Bei mir funktionieren die Programme nicht und so kann ich wenigstens die Befehle Bearbeiten.


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2011)

In ddm Paket ist eine auf Maximal eingestellte autoexec. Die nimmt auch mehr vor als das Tool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpJPP_TauCo&feature=youtube_gdata_player



			
				Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finds so wie es is zum Einstellen ok.. Volle Details, 5948x1080er Auflösung und immer noch 20fps.. Das soll mir einer mit dem ersten Teil in der Grafikpracht zeigen.. Einfach geil..
> 
> Btw: http://www7.pic-upload.de/27.03.11/zkx1eke5gego.jpg



Wie kannst mit einer Radeon, HD5870, Downsampling nutzen? Will auch


----------



## Legacyy (29. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie kannst mit einer Radeon, HD5870, Downsampling nutzen? Will auch


 
Mir Radeons geht das normal ja net. Bei Crysis 1&2 jedoch geht das direkt über die console. Einfach bei h_xxxx und w_xxxx die gewünschten Werte eintragen und dann wird das Downsampling in Echtzeit berechnet.


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Mir Radeons geht das normal ja net. Bei Crysis 1&2 jedoch geht das direkt über die console. Einfach bei h_xxxx und w_xxxx die gewünschten Werte eintragen und dann wird das Downsampling in Echtzeit berechnet.


 
Wie komm ich an die Konsole?


----------



## HeaDCorE (29. März 2011)

Downsampling bei crysis 2 mit Radeons Geile Sache (Y)


----------



## Legacyy (29. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie komm ich an die Konsole?


 
mit der ^-Taste geht das ingame


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2011)

Funzt net -__-


----------

